# ASK DBSTalk: specific switch combo needed??



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

An ebay auction mentioned you MUST HAVE this or that switch to get the 921 to operate normally. I thought I could just unplug my 508 and unplug my 6000 and use those 2 satellite feeds for the 2 tuners on the 921. Can I do what I plan or is there indeed a necessary combination of switches.The ad said a sw64 and another switch was needed.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can absolutely unplug both your receivers and plug in those 2 lines to your 921 and it will work. What you believe everything you read in ebay auction listings? 

It may have been talking about a DPP44 switch, which is the only switch that will support splitting an output to plug into both tuners in a 921.


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

dont yell at me--I'm sorry!! Just kidding. IIRC, this guy was a dealer and I figured he knew what he was talking about. YOU HAVE TO GIVE ME CREDIT FOR KNOWING ENOUGH TO GO TO WHERE I KNOW THE TRUTH CAN BE FOUND... DBSForums!!! I looked for the ad and it must have ended cuz I cant find it anymore. There is one 921 going for 1200 another thats at 800 dollars with a day and ahalf left. Do you think we will see a price drop or a different model first??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Uh...I'm sure Dan appreciates the vote of confidence for his forums here in this thread... :lol:

I have no idea about a price drop.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

mattyro said:


> An ebay auction mentioned you MUST HAVE this or that switch to get the 921 to operate normally. [...] The ad said a sw64 and another switch was needed.


It is possible that the seller had already activated the unit using an sw64 and didn't want the buyer to hit the "switch test" bug.


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

mattyro said:


> An ebay auction mentioned you MUST HAVE this or that switch to get the 921 to operate normally....


I am using a SW64 hooked up to a Dish 500 & 300 (119, 110, 61.5 sats.) with 301, 501 and 921 receivers. Based on info from the DBSTalk forums, I have ports 1 & 2 feeding the 921 using the smallest runs of RG-6 cable possible in my case (about 70 feet). I have also grounded both cable runs to my incoming cold water pipe using a standard coax grounding block.

I really wish Dish would come out with a recommended (or required) setup for all switches to be used for the 921. I have yet to see such a technical document, and would really like to know things like should the cable with the power inserter for the SW64 be attached to the 921 or not, should both cables be grounded, should anything have it's ground floated to prevent a ground loop, how to complete the initial software download if it fails (like in my case) etc..

I guess in short I'm asking for an installer manual for those of us who do our own work...


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

tgerrish said:


> I am using a SW64 hooked up to a Dish 500 & 300 (119, 110, 61.5 sats.) with 301, 501 and 921 receivers. Based on info from the DBSTalk forums, I have ports 1 & 2 feeding the 921 using the smallest runs of RG-6 cable possible in my case (about 70 feet). I have also grounded both cable runs to my incoming cold water pipe using a standard coax grounding block.
> 
> I really wish Dish would come out with a recommended (or required) setup for all switches to be used for the 921. I have yet to see such a technical document, and would really like to know things like should the cable with the power inserter for the SW64 be attached to the 921 or not, should both cables be grounded, should anything have it's ground floated to prevent a ground loop, how to complete the initial software download if it fails (like in my case) etc..
> 
> I guess in short I'm asking for an installer manual for those of us who do our own work...


I switched from an SW-44 on Monday and installed a new SW-64. At present I have a 4900 and 921 running. E*, ATS, told me to NOT hook up the power inserter into the 921 feed. They said to run the power inserter on output #1 which I have going to my 4900 and use #3&4 to the 921. I am using Dual LNB's for 119, 110 and a single coax coming off the 61.5 Dish 300. I was also told after the fact by ATS that I should be running 2 coax feeds from the 61.5 LNB. The single lead worked great with my 6000 for 3 years and it will be a real task to hook up another coax at this time.

Don


----------

